# Squeezecenter 7.3.2



## dave (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone having this problem?  I have updated to 7.3.1_1 (yesterday) and 7.3.2 (today).  My p5-Compress-Zlib prt is up to date: p5-Compress-Zlib-2.015.

*/usr/local/squeezecenter/Bin/build-perl-modules.pl* does not exist on my system (there is no Bin folder).

Any suggestions?


```
$ sudo /usr/local/etc/rc.d/squeezecenter start
Starting squeezecenter.
Found custom OS support file for unix
The following modules failed to load: Compress::Zlib

To download and compile them, please run: /usr/local/squeezecenter/Bin/build-perl-modules.pl Compress::Zlib

Exiting..
```

Thanks in advance!

Also posted here: http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?p=388847#post388847


----------



## dave (Jan 24, 2009)

*Resolved.*

Resolved: http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?p=388904&posted=1#post388904


----------



## p5ycho (Feb 23, 2009)

I've already posted in the slimdevices forum:

When I install squeezecenter in a jail, things don't run properly:


> root /usr/local/etc/rc.d # ./squeezecenter start
> Starting squeezecenter.
> Found custom OS support file for unix
> The following modules failed to load: DBD::mysql DBI XML:arser::Expat HTML:arser JSON::XS Compress::Zlib Digest::SHA1 YAML::Syck GD
> ...



Any clue on how to solve this?


----------

